# Choose Your Own Pokemon Adventure~ Unova



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

*Pokemon being shiny or gender decided by RNG

 basiclly,you choose the following actions. The action with 3 votes first goes.


  A bright day in Nuvema town! You Wake up to see Bianca at your bed, eager for her Pokemon as well! Cheren appears by you.  A present was left on the table, for all three of you.

"Here Are 3 Pokemon, for everyone.Enjoy!~Juniper

You pick one of the following;
            Shiny vvv(Someone tell me how to do the shiny sprite)
Snivy SHINY!! (out of 400,youmust be crazy to ignore) Male

Oshawott Female

Tepig Male

Which do you pick?


----------



## Lili (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's see...  I love Tepig, it's so adorable... But it's evolutions are so ugly.  Not to mention I've already picked Tepig before, so I guess I should try something new.

Snivy... Well, I usually hate Grass-types, but it's SHINY.  SO SHINYYY~  And its evolutions aren't bad either.

Oshawott:  Ugly, though it has some of the sexiest evolutions everrr.

You know what, I think I'm gonna go with the Snivy, just because I wanna try something new.  AND I SHALL CALL HIM EUSTACE


----------



## Zapi (Jun 11, 2011)

Snivy, of course. He's the best, and _shiny_. 
I wanted to name him Excalibur though DD:


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

Seeing as most people pick shinies, Snivy it is.

 So you pick your veryone Shiny Snivy. Bianca screams "OOOHHH I'LL TAKE THIS LIL OSHAWOTT!!!!!! Just take that one Cheren"

 "Fine, I like Tepig, and i'll take it" Cheren remarks.  "OOHHH, LET'S BATTLE!!!!" Bianca says. You say....

1) Yes

2) No

3) Err....Stomach ache!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

The Snivy, obviously.

His name will be Jason.

EDIT: FFFFFFFF Ninja'd
Yes


----------



## Zapi (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes. Why not?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow,already another post... 2 more votes to reach majority, if yes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 11, 2011)

USE LEER THEN TACKLE TIL YO KILL IT


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

err...LotF, i'll take that as yes...


So you battle Bianca, she sends out her Female Oshawott. What do you do?



Lv 5 Female
_________________ ???/???​

 Lv 5 Male
_________________ 21/21

Moves:1)Tackle(1 vote), 2)Leer


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

TACKLE ALL THE WAY.
Leer won't help at all, especially if your opponent doesn't waste time Leering.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually, the opponets moves will be randomized by RNG, meaning #1 tackle, #2 Leer, so if RNG got a number 2, then it would be leer, sorry for not saying that earlier.

...RNG gods predict oshawott to use; Leer.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha!
More damage for us.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

Most People pick tackle, so we'll go with tackle.

  Snivy Uses Tackle on Oshawott. A Critical Hit! After getting that beating, Oshawott uses Tail Whip to bring down Snivy's defense.

What do you do now?




Lv 5 Female
__________ ???/???​

Lv 5 Male
_____________________ 21/21

Moves:1)Tackle,(1 vote) 2)Leer 


(Tackle-Accuracy Roll 6, needed 100 to miss
Tail Whip-Accuracy Roll 38, needed 100 to miss
Using RNG, getting a 10 between 1 and ten results in critical hits. It got a 10.
Snivy's base speed is greater than Oshawotts, so Snivy will go first each round.
Oshawott's next move will be Tackle. )


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

Tackle, obviously. It should only need 1-2 hits before going down.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

*Oh, and Snivy's base speed is 63, Oshawott's is 45.Therefore, Snivy goes first When battling Bianca's Oshawott.

Edit:That last tackle was a critical hit, therefore, it should be about 2 hits maybe.

And I just realized Oshawott uses Tail whip instead of Leer. It does the sameeffect though. I'll still change it.


----------



## Zapi (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, just keep tackling it. That strategy has never lost me a first rival battle :U


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

ok, it'll just be tackle for the whole battle.

 Snivy tackles Oshawott, making it weak. Oshawott counteracts with tackle as well.
So Snivy hits it again with a full on tackle, hoping to faint it, and it does.

 Lv 5 Female
KO'ed!  ???/???​

 Lv 6 Male
________________ 16/21  Level UP!


So your Snivy wins the battle, and you call it back to your Pokeball. "Bianca...look at what you did to the room" Cheren remarks.  "OOHHH!! Pokemon are little but are strong! AWESOME!" Bianca screams.  "You....are hopeles.....Hey____, I cant battle right now, I need to get home real quick. Let's go to the proffessor's in 10 minutes! " Cheren says and walks out with Bianca following him.



Oh, I totally forgot! I ned to ask what the gender and name ofyour carachter is! Derp!

Ok, so Male Or Female,

And Pick one of these names; Satoshi, Gary, or Silver,(male)  Or Artemis, Crystal, Tokine (Female)


----------



## Flora (Jun 11, 2011)

*joins in* Female, Artemis.

The male names are boring, as is Crystal, and I'm a mythology nerd so.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

So am I.XP. ok so if anyne else wants to put female,artemis, then 2 more votes to reach majority.

Oh, and Snivy leveled up to Lv 6.


----------



## Zapi (Jun 11, 2011)

Artemis is a cool name. Yay Greek mythology~


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

YAY FOR THE GREEKS!! 

one more voe for artemis to get that name and gender.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

I vote for MALE Artemis. >:D


----------



## Flora (Jun 11, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I vote for MALE Artemis. >:D


That goes against both the rules of this game _and_ the rules of Greek mythology.

If you wind up with a bunch of teenaged girls with bows and arrows at your door, thank Artemis >:D


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> That goes against both the rules of this game _and_ the rules of Greek mythology.
> 
> If you wind up with a bunch of teenaged girls with bows and arrows at your door, thank Artemis >:D


It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with mythology, and Artemis is a boy's name too.
I just didn't like the names for the boy character.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

There is no male Artemis, so we'll go with FEMALE Artemis.

The male artemis name is spelled ArtemUs, the female name is spelled ArtemIs.Difference! 


  You walk downstairs. You Mother walks up to you and gives you a Xtranciever. So you walk out the house, not wanting to be there when your mom gets pissed off at the room.
  You see Bianca on the right going to her home, with Cheren coming from the left going to the lab. You want to know what Bianca's doing, but you've played the game, so she'll be out in a minute, but hey, it cant hurt to ruin a family moment.

  While walking, you notice the rails that prevent people from jumpng into the sea (AWW). So you look out at the midnight sky, and you realize thats why your tired. You were woken up in fucking midnight. But you look at the beautiful sky, only having clouds circle around and form. It begins to rain and lightning. Bianca comes out, screamig to you "GET IN THE LAB!!!". But you can't for the scenaries too magnificent!At last, you snap out of it when you realized it''s a twister! Everything blows off to the twister, and you almost do, until you are in the eye of the twister, where you have only a few seconds to leave until te worst comes. Regaining your senses, you go in the lab just in time.

  "Hi...yeah..twister...midnight..yeah....well, here you are, a pokedex for you all, to record the pokemon you've seen and caught. Quickly, the basement! The twisters strong!"Juniper remarks. What do you do?

1) get the last bit of sanity and go in the basement

2)stay there

3) You get the fuck outside and use Snivy to attack the twister, possibly killing your shiny


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

I choose 1)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

Two more votes to reach majority


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 11, 2011)

3.

I mean 1.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

??? uhh...that's not one of the answers. were you on another page, and then posted,thought it was the last page?


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 11, 2011)

... What?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2011)

*face palm* just pick one of the choices.

1) get in the basemen
2)stay there
3)get the fuck out there and use your snivy to fight the twistr, possibly killing your one and only shiny

Edit2: *confusing face palm*

ok, one more vote to reach the majority.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 12, 2011)

I choose 1.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

You get in the basement, regaining your senses. Juniper continues her speech.
"Today is the start of something new. You'll start your own Pokemon journey. You'll battle courageous foes, fierce enemies...and possibly...just possibly...you will become...a hero.... Take the Pokedex's...befriend new Pokemon...aim for your goal..."

  Bianca cries at such a beautiful speech. Cheren stands there in amazement. You listen cloesely for something...the twister's not as terrible. It won't destroy the lab now. You race upstairs to look out the window. You see fire on the ground...burning the grass...and your house has burned down. Fuck, your mother was in there! The Xtranciever rings. "Hi honey! I'm in Bianca's house in the basement! So is Cheren's parents.We're all fine!" Your mother says, and hangs up.

  You sigh with relief. As you gaze at the twister leaving from the window...you see...two Pokemon...no- 3 Pokemon out in the twister....One a noticibly white with a little red on it, possibly making fire...the other a dark black with a little yellow, possibly making lighting....and....what looks like a red pokemon on a cloud.....

  Cheren comes to you. "Let's go on the journey now. The proffessor told us EVERYTHING we need.Hey...let's battle..."

What will you do?
1) Let's battle

2) Nah, I'm going to Accumula town

3)F*ck this. I'm checking on my mother.


----------



## Flora (Jun 12, 2011)

Option one: the more we train up Shiny Snivy the better


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, and Shiny Pokemon level up quicker.

*Two more votes to reach majority*


----------



## Zapi (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesh, let's battle! Option 1.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Just for your convienience, here's your pokemon right now


Moves:Tackle, Leer
Nature:Hasty

*One more vote to reach majority*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

Uh, aren't the Pokemon outside the Flying Trio legends?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

what do you mean? landorous, tornadous, and thunderous? I only put one of those two in the twister. ;P

So.....whats your vote LS99?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

I chose 1)
I thought by Let's Battle you meant battle the legends.
I didn't see Cheren's words.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, Battle. 

[Pokemon crystal battle music]

 Male
_____________________ ???/???​


 Male
_______________________23/23

Moves: 1)Tackle 2)Leer

Oh, and each one of these "_" equal 1 HP

And this time, I wont tell what the RNG gods predict. I want you to find a strategy. Thats the fun of it!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

TACKLETACKLETACKLE


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Ya know, When getting attacks, you guys will say tackle until snivy gets another move, so tackle all the way.

You tackle your opponet. It doesn't seem too effective. Tepig takes advantage of this and tackles you full on. OOMPH! That hurts. You tackle it again. CRITICAL HIT! Tepig seems tired, but so do you. Tepig uses tail whip to lower you defense. With lowered defense, Snivy tackles it once more..and tepig falls...with a thud. CONGRATS SNIVY LEVELED UP AND LEARNED VINE WHIP!



Male
_____________________ K'Oed!


Male LEVELED UP
____________12/23

 You trudge to route one, eager to find Pokemon. You have 5 Pokeballs from Juniper. As you look up, you see a female Purrloin.Catch?

1)Yes

2)No


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

YES and name her Jupiter


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, new rule, just the first vote for something goes, because i dont people ooould want to wait.

You capture the Purrloin and name her jupiter. after you catch it, it comes out, steals some food, and goes back in. -_-"
You reach Accumula town, and you see some dorks dressed in white making a speech. Cheren is there and tells you to come.

1)" I'll listen"

2)silently ignore him and go on to Striaton city


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

2.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You just keep on going. along the way, you see a Pokemon center. heal your Pokemon?

1)Yes

2)No


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Nurse joy offers you a nice smile. "Oh hello! Welcome to the Pokemon Center. Shall I heal your Pokemon? That's a yes!" 2 minutes later. "Here you go! We hope to see you again!"

Nurse joy seemed rather perky. You look in your bag. You have Jupiter and-wait...where's Snivy? That son of a bitch took your Shiny starter! Are you gonna let them get away with that?

1) Leave it, for it's your first and most likely last shiny

2) Get back your damn Pokemon

Inside the Center... "MWAHAHAHA!! I am not Nurse Joy! But! I am Drake, Leader of Team Bolt! My rival is Jake of Team Flame!!! MWAHAHAHA!!" the nurse joy imposter says. "Uhh boss..It's not a bright idea to say who you are outloud" his coulleage says.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Get back your fucking Pokemon!

By punching him in the face!
Why would you waste time battling and possibly lose when you can get him back in a good 'ole fashioned brawl?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You rush back inside, by kicking on the door, hardcore. "Give back my fucking Poemon, you wannabee leader!" You yell. "But you must battle me!" Drake says.

"Fuck that!" you yell, and then you kick him in the testicles.

"OOMPH! ARRGGHH!!!!" Drake howls in pain. You look inside the bag with millions of pokeballs. yours has a sparkle on t to indicate shiny. the only sparkle ball in the bag, so you get it out, and you bring snivy out. "SNIVY!" it screams in excitement.

You leave the guy with one of his testicles popped. You walk out. there seems to be a fork in the road. One road leading to Striaton city, the other leading to a dungeon with awesome pokemon.

1) Striaton city

2) The Dungeon where you can get awesome pokemon and train Snivy and Jupiter.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahaha!

2)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You go into the dungeon. You decided to train your Pokemon. 

Along the way, you see a *gasp* a female Riolu! What cave could you be in!? Riolus certainly aren't Unova Pokemon! Catch?

1) Hell yeah!

2)Nah, skip it


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 13, 2011)

1)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

(BTW, yeah, a certain cave does have Riolu's)

So you have a brand new Pokemon. Now you decided to train your Pokemon.Train it where?

1)On a rock

2)in that little exit right there, probably leads to just another room

3)On random Pokemon


Your team;

 (M) Lv 7
 (F) Lv 4
 (M) Lv 5


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

Challenger's cave. We know. Though we certainly aren't sure how we got there from Striation.
Anyways, aren't we supposed to name it? I vote we name it Frederick.
As for train it where, I vote for 4) Leave. The Pokemon here are way stronger than we are.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

this is a choose your own adventure. You can make it what ever you want!

So you...leave...=/ ok....You continue your path to Striaton City. Once you get there, the gym leader mets you at the door. He tells you to tran at the dreamyard. Go?

1)Go there
2)No


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Let's go to the dreamyard.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You go to the dream yard. A young girl comes up. She wants to battle, and she says you cannot escape this battle...so you battle.

Bring out?


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

Frederick.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

[dundundundundundundundundun..dun.dundundundun.dundundunduuuuuuuunn]


Ace trainer Amelia would like to battle.
Ace Trainer Amelia sends out Lillipup!

 (F) Lv 7​
Go, Fredrick!

(F) Lv 5
Moves:1)Quick Attack 2)Foresight 3)Endure


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

Quick attack until one side is down.
And I don't mean our side.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Fredrick tries his best to destroy that dog. With quick actions, it uses quick attack over and over before the enemy even has time to respond.

The enemy finally uses a critical hit tackle on your Fredrick. With one final Quick attack, you defeat you foe.


"Aww, I lost"​

 Leveled Up! Fredrick learned Counter.
Gained $256




Oh, and BTW, the Riolu's a chick. ^-^


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

...why did you not tell us that before? lol
Anyway, what are we supposed to do next?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

It was up there when you were capturing it, and i just realized it.XD

You go to the very edge, and this girl comes by. "Listen, just take this Panpour. It'll help you.

Take it?

1)Yes

2)no


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Panpours are cool. *takes* Naming it Ritsu if male. If it's female, the next person who posts can name it.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

If it's female, it's named Bob Marley.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

*randomly generates it's gender* Male

Congrats, you obtained your Ritsu (M)

What to do now?

1)Go to gym

2)Stay and play with Ritsu

Oh, what to name the female riolu?Fredrick wont work


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

Why not? Frederick it was named, and Frederick it will stay.
...
Fine. I shall name it Gavin, after my female Riolu character in Sanctic.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You set off to...wait, whats your answer?

Team:


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

We shall go to the gym and challenge them to a triple battle.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

o.O..ok then...

You go to the gym up to the gym leaders.

"You shall battle us all",Cilan says. So you battle them all

They sends out pansear,pansage, and panpour

Pick?
1)Snivy 2)Ritsu 3)Jupiter 4)Gavin


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

1, 2, and 4.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Gym Leaders Cress, Cilan, and Chili would like to battle. They send out Panpour, Pansage, and Pansear.

(F) Lv 9 (M) Lv 9 (M) Lv 9​

(M) Lv 7 (F) Lv 5 (M) Lv 10

Moves:
 1)Tackle 2)Leer 3)Vine Whip. To; 

 1)Quick Attack 2)Foresight 3)Endure 4)Counter. To; 

 1)Scratch 2)Leer 3)Lick 4)Water Gun. To;


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Snivy shall use Vine Whip on Panpour. Gavin shall use Quick Attack on Pansage. Ritsu shall use Water Gun on Pansear.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Snivy uses Vine Whip on Panpour. Panpour is still standing. Gavin uses quick attack on pansage. Not very effective. Ritsu use water gun on pansear.A critical hit. Its super effective. Pansear fainted. Panpour uses lick on Gavin. Not very effective. Pansage uses vine whip on Panpour. It's super effective.

(F) Lv 9 (M) Lv 9 (M) Lv 9 K'Oed!​

(M) Lv 7 (F) Lv 5 (M) Lv 10

Moves:
 1)Tackle 2)Leer 3)Vine Whip. To; 

 1)Quick Attack 2)Foresight 3)Endure 4)Counter. To; 

 1)Scratch 2)Leer 3)Lick 4)Water Gun. To;


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 13, 2011)

Snivy uses Vine Whip on Panpour, Gavin uses Quick Attack on Pansage, and Ritsu use Scratch on Pansage.

Also, Gavin is a male name :\


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

Snivy uses Vine whip on Panpour again, K'Oing it. Gavin and Ritsu both attack Pansage, almost killing it, but it hangs on. Pansage K'Os Ritsu with a vine whip.

(F) Lv 9 K'Oed! (M) Lv 9 (M) Lv 9 K'Oed!​

(M) Lv 7 (F) Lv 5 (M) Lv 10 K'Oed!

Moves:
 1)Tackle 2)Leer 3)Vine Whip. To; 

 1)Quick Attack 2)Foresight 3)Endure 4)Counter. To;


----------



## Zapi (Jun 13, 2011)

Snivy tackles and Gavin uses quick attack. On Pansage, of course.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 13, 2011)

You instruct your remaining two to give it all at pansage, who faints miserably.

You gained $2374

"Well Artemis, you've earned this badge." Cilan says.

[dundundundundun,dunduuuuunn.dundun!]

*You Obtained The Trio Badge!!*

"Hey, I heard a scientist named Fennel wants to talk to you outside!",Cress says.

What do you do?

1)Go Outside and meet Fennel

2)Fuck this, and go out the back door.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 14, 2011)

2)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

I second 2.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

Go out of the back door and head towards the next city.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

You go out the back door. Unfortunatly, Fennel's assistant, Amanita, is smarter than that.

"We knew you'd try to run...but now your coming with us." Amanita says and knocks you out.

you wake up in a baren room, with nothing in there. you look down. You fucking balls are gone. now where are your Pokemon?It must be the work of that drake guy.

You hear a conversation out of the locked door.
"We of team Bolt shall conquer the energy of Zekrom to defeat Team Flame and their Reshiram. Then we shall capture LANDOROUS!!!!

Team Bolt and Flame. Could this Zekrom be the electric pokemon in the twist, and Reshiram the fire pokemon in the twister This landorous must be the third pokemon. But What should you do now?

1) Try to open the door

2) Knock on the door an say "Pizza Dude here!"

3) Kick open the door and get your balls back.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll take option 4) Sneak in the back door.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

there is no back door or any other options. 1), 2), or 3)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2011)

I choose 2) for the lulz.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

You knock on the door and say "Pizza guy!"

"Ooh! My pizza!" Drake says. he opened the door and you kick him in the same spot once again. in his bag, there are you pokeballs. You grab them and leave.

Turns out you were actually taken to Nacrene city. Kool. Go to the gym, since you have a fighting type?

1) Yes

2) Nah....


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah, we're way too underleveled. 2.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

So you dont. Hmm, since your Ritsu is fainted, shall you go to the pokemon center?

1)Yeah

2)Nah....


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

No. Who needs Pokemon centers?
YES, of course! What do you think we're going to do!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2011)

Definately.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

So you heal your pokemon at a pokemon center. Lucky you. It was a real nurse joy and you still have your pokemon.

Bianca comes up after you leave the center. She wants to battle! Will you?

1) Sure

2) No


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

[battle music]

 OOO___
Rival Bianca would Like to battle. She sends out Oshawott​
You send out?


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 14, 2011)

Snivy.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

(F) Lv 14​

(M) Lv 7 (wow..>.<)

Moves: 1) Tackle 2) Leer 3)Vine Whip


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Vine whip. Vine whip like crazy!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Snivy vine whips like crazy! being faster, snivy didnt have a problem taking it down

(F) K'Oed!​

(M) LEVELED UP! Lv 8 (Still wow >.<)

Rival Bianca is about to send out Lillipup. Will you switch Pokemon?

1) Yes

2) Nah, what could happen?


(BTW, when you were in the baren room up above, the only way out was the pizza guy, other wise, you would've broke your foot and politness wouldnt work.XDXD for the shitz and giggles.XD)


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, to Gavin.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Rival Bianca sends out Lillipup.
 (F) Lv 12​
Go, Gavin!
 (F) Lv 6

Moves: 1) Quick Attack 2) Foresight 3) Endure 4) Counter


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm, try Counter.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

(Ok, when i'm saying what attacks the Pokemon use, i wont put a picture cause its too much of a hassle.=/)

Gavinn uses Counter, however, it really doesnt do anything considering the foe used tail whip.

Moves: 1) Quick Attack 2) Foresight 3) Endure 4) Counter


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Well then. Quick attack.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

Gavin uses quick attack about 5 times. It got rid of have of the Foes HP, but the foe only hit you once and Gavin's Hp is a little over half.


Moves: 1) Quick Attack 2) Foresight 3) Endure 4) Counter


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Try Counter again.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

counter stays up for 5 turns,lol.XD


----------



## Zapi (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait what, it does? That doesn't make any sense. Are you thinking of Reflect?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

no, pretty sure counter
edit:have to leave for a few hours bye!


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 15, 2011)

No. Counter deals twice the damage received if it was used on a turn when the user was attacked.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2011)

oh....well zapi said counter...so counter....thanks Mendatt.

The foe uses tackle, while gavin uses counter. The foe's Hp is low.

Moves: 1) Quick Attack 2) Foresight 3) Endure 4) Counter


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2011)

Quick Attack!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 15, 2011)

The foe lands with a thud.

The rival Bianca is about to send out Munna. will you switch pokemon?

1) Yeah

2) Nah..


----------



## Zapi (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, switch to the Purrloin (forgot his/her name).


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

You send out Jupiter. Go, Jupiter!

 (F) Lv 13​

 (F) Lv 4 (-_-")

Moves: 1) Scratch 2) Leer

Btw, that last round, Gavin grew to level 9, since he fought a higher level opponet.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 16, 2011)

2), for a change. Munna has high defensive stats.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

Jupiter uses leer, munna uses hypnosis. The foes defense may be lowered, but you'll probably be dead.

Moves: 1) Tackle 2) Leer


----------



## Zapi (Jun 16, 2011)

Can we switch out?
stupid hypnosis :C


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

yes, to whom


----------



## Zapi (Jun 16, 2011)

Snivy.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2011)

Snivy is out, which moves to use?


Moves: 1) Tackle 2) Leer 3) Vine Whip


----------



## Zapi (Jun 16, 2011)

Vine Whip. Get some damage in before he uses hypnosis again


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2011)

Snivy temporarly blnds his opponent with his shiny colors, then beats it with vine whip. the first two hits were critical, and defeated the foe!


Snivy Leveled Up! Lv 11

Jupiter Leveled Up! Lv 9

You gained $2836! You defeated Rival Bianca!


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

What next?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

oh right.

Should you batttle the gym?

1) Yeah

2) Nahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm, what level is Gavin?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

Gavin is lv 9. The gym leader will probably be lv 14. (the levels are a little lower than ingame)


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, let's go challenge the gym


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

You go in the gym. You have to solve a puzzle. Do you?

1) solve it

2) fuck this, i played the game! I''m going where i want


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

2 ftw.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

You go where you know it is. Alittle girl is in the way. Do you?

1) battle her for the switch

2) Push her off and press the switch


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Battle for some extra experience.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

crap.

Who will you send out?


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

(it can be a short 1v1 if you want, lol)
Sending out Gavin.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

The opponent sends out lillipup

You send out gavin

Moves: 1) Foresight 2) Counter 3) Quick Attack 4) Endure


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Try counter.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

The foe lillipup uses tackle, but you counter it, and the opponent's Hp is half way, and your HP is 1/4

Moves: 1) Foresight 2) Counter 3) Quick Attack 4) Endure


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Counter again.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

once again, the enemie uses tackle and you use counter. you defeated the enemy. 

Gavin grew to lv 11

go on?

1) yeah

2) No


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 19, 2011)

No, go heal your Pokemon.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

you heal your pokemon. battle the leader?

1) Yes

2) No


----------



## Zapi (Jun 19, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 20, 2011)

YES


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

ok then, so you press the switch, get to the gym leader and you battle her. You probably want gavin out, so gavin goes out.

The gym leader sends out a watchog.

 (F) Lv 14​
 (F) Lv 11

Moves: 1) Focus Energy 2) Endure 3)Quick Attack 4)Counter


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

COUNTER


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

Gavin uses counter, however, the opponent uses hypnosis, and gavin is asleep.

1) wake her up, goddammit!

2) Let her sleep and send out your shiny snivy.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

Wake 'er up!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

how shall you wake her up?

1) kick her

2) give her food


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 21, 2011)

2. Even if she didn't evolve by happiness.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

you give her food, and she doesnt wake up.

1) Try anything

2) Kick it


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

1)


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

You try..anything. Suddenly, Gavin awakens.

Moves: 1) Foresight 2) Endure 3) Quick Attack 4) Counter


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 21, 2011)

Counter unless she uses hypnosis again, in which case Quick Attack.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

the foe uses retaliate, while Gavin uses counter. A critical hit! The foe fainted.

Switch Pokemon?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 21, 2011)

*joins*

Let Gavin stay. GO RIOLU. Plus it will be one step closer to badassness.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

The gym leader sends out Herdier.

 [F] Lv 14​
 [F] Lv 12 (Grew a level)

Moves: 1) Foresight 2) Quick Attack 3) Endure 4) Counter


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 21, 2011)

use counter


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

The for uses Retaliate, stronger for her dear friend watchog. Gavin uses counter, and the foe has fainted.

 [F] Lv 14​
 [F] Lv 13


"Well, You've earn these. The TM Retaliate, these five sitrus berries, and an eviolite." The gym leader says. Suddenly, the gym leader's Husband comes up and says team Bolt is stealing fossils! You go down, you see some bolt goons, and some dude who looks like he's the boss. You recognize him...he stole your Pokemon, and kept you hostage in a barren room! He's....Drake....

"Well well, lookie here, a lil tyke right here. Alright, take the bones" Drake says, "I'll deal with this one right here. She continues to foil our plans. Take her pokemon away first." So they take your pokemon, your beloved Shiny Snivy, your graceful Purrloin Jupiter, your courageous Riolu Gavin, and your fierceful Panpour Ritsu. All gone. Suddenly, they use a cottonee to use sleep powder. All you can remember before you faint are them mocking you....and an image that shows.....a white dragon....you could've swore the picture said 'I'm watching over you....dont worry'. And then you faint.


You wake up in a room of eternal darkness. Nothing in sight. Not even your Pokemon. You pull back your tears, and you stand up, turning your hat backwards. What will you do now?

1) Look around for a door

2) Stay bored

3) Stand there


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 21, 2011)

Let's give Gavin the Eviolite.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

Wonder why you let your Pokemon be taken when you had three at full health.
Then, find a door.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 22, 2011)

You dont have gavin with you now. XD

 You look for a door. However, just when it seems endless, you fall into an endless hole. You suddenly see a boy alling the same path you are. The boy seems frightened. "Umm...follow your heart...and the way will be right" They boy says. He then sinks to the bottom, unable to be seen. You then see two doors, one left, one right. Which to go through? 

1) Right

2) Left


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 22, 2011)

Pinch yourself.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, he gives hints for both... I choose 2.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2011)

You go left, and you appear in another room, like tahat room you were taken too after your second encounter of drake. It's barren, however, there's this picture...of a twister.. and tree pokemon...the ones you have seen before in that twister when you started your journey.

You hear a noise...it is Drake...and another Person....you listen to the conversation.

"Well, well, Jake, you have captured me....your way of Reshira is wrong, and my way of Zekrom is right."

"Drake, you do not realize an important lesson. now let the girl out."

"Fine Jake"

Drake opens the door. what do you do?

1) Kick him 

2) leave, while setting off a bomb in the room, make it explode, and dont look back at the cool explosion, making you a hero.

3)both


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 23, 2011)

1). Shin kicks FTW.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2011)

are you sure? frankly, i want both, cause cool explosion FTW


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 23, 2011)

No, just the shin kick.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2011)

-_-" crap...

Shin kick! You kick drake in the shin and you leave.

Suddenly, a bomb goes off! (who can blame me, XD) and you dont look back. Jake says "She's not looking back at the cool explosion, she's a hero!"

what do you do now?

1) nuke canada

2) nuke russia

3) Nuke USA

4) Nuke the earth

5) Leave


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 23, 2011)

4).


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 23, 2011)

3)

no wait


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

Earth it is!

You find 4 rooms, each that nuke things. You go in number 4, and you nuke the Earth. =P. Too bad your in a Pokemon world, therefore, nothing happened to you. =P

Where to go?

1)  Go to Castelia City

2) Go to Castelia City...and go on the Liberty Boat.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Well? Isnt any one gonna answer? I'll post the options again.

1) Go to Castelia City

2) Go to Castelia City....and go onto the Liberty Boat.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 30, 2011)

2).


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

a man stops you. what will you do?

1) walk past the guy

2) leave and lure the guy away with OREOS!


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

2).


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

You lure the guy with Oreos, and he follows it. You go on the boat. GASP! There is no captain on the boat! so you steer it to the liberty garden.

The garden has a huge tower right in the middle, with team Bolt grunts around. Damn, just when you think you could relax, that sleezbag drake is here....DAMN!

So you go inside to the top floor. you see Drake trying to capture a Victini! the victini runs behind your legs. To save this Pokemon, you must fight Drake.

Who shall you send out?


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

What are their levels? It's been a while since I've played this.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Gavin's level 13, Snivy's 11, Ritsu's lv 10, Jupiter is level 6


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

Jupiter then.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Drake sends out-dFWFEWG-'sfgsf'dffg-----

----Warning, the following has been glitched due to oreos not being in game---and fake ---temas.---DhfghgOfyhghYvbcOgfbgUfbWbcvfdgbhfbIbdghSgfbHdsggfgdfgtTfdgdfgOsdvfsgCfdsgfdOsdfgdfsgNsfgfdTdfsdIsfgNsdfdUsdfgdsE? (do you wish to continue?)

>*THFNVBCXVH*--YES--RGSDRG^$%#
>RREGEGERG---No--EFEFErtrythry


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 30, 2011)

no


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*restart*

[music]

WARNING, THE GLITCH HAS CAUSED YOU TO NOT HAVE A NEW GAME, and for all water/bird types to become Missingnos.

>Continue
>Mystery Gift
>Relocator


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

wut
Umm...RELOCATOR


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Relocator has been picked. A list of Pokemon are on here to get;

>Event Raikou, Entei, Suicune, all lv 15

>Event Celebi Lv 20

>Lock Capsule

>All of the above.


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

all of the above derp


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats, you now have all of these. Resuming gameplay.

Drake sends out Celebi
 Lv 20​
Go, Celebi!

 Lv 20

Moves: (1> Psychic (2> Vine Whip (3> Cool Trainer *%&$ (4> Sky Attack


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

COOL TRAINER *%&
Okay seriously, Sky Attack.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Sky attack was not very effective. (how you might ask?)

 Lv 20​

 Lv 20

Moves: (1> Psychic (2> Vine Whip (3> Cool Trainer *%&$ (4> Sky Attack


----------



## Zapi (Jun 30, 2011)

what the
fine then, USE COOL TRAINER *%&$


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

You just messed up big time. =O

ETDERFTRF  GLITCHES ARE RUINING YOUR GAME!   YOUR CELEBI IS FAINTED. THE ENEMY TRANSFORMED BACK INTO ITS ZOROARK FORM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SEND OUT?

snivy, riolu, panpour, purrloin, raikou, entei, suicune, bad egg, missingno, M', kangaskang


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 30, 2011)

M'


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

Sent out M'

DXCRCBEVRBJEBRCNVJEBVENCBERV

GAME...GLITCHED!!! LEVEL UP M'...M' EVOLVED INTO KANGASGAHN!

 LV 20​

 Lv 256

Moves: 1) Belly dance 2) Hawaii Dance 3) Dance Dance revolution 4) Perish Song


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 30, 2011)

> place::Oreos ("-> game");


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

OREO'S ARE IN THE GAME, MAKING YOU INVINCIBLE!!!!!!

Foe Celebi transformed into ZOROARK.

Foe ZOROARK is defeated

 LV 20​
Kangaskhan leveled up to Lv 0

 Lv 256


"Impressive. here, take this Victini. We may be evil, but we are kind...and we will destroy you next time" dake says as he leaves.

Suddenly jake comes.

" Artemis! You have defeaten Drakes ZOROARK with your SGRGRTGTRGB. See...we of Team flame want to preserve the Pokemon...but drake and team bolt want to control them. Have you seen the twister?"

"yes" you say.

"Inside it were the 3 legendary Pokemon; Reshiram the white flame, Zekrom the black bolt, and Landorous, who controled thundurus and tornadus. Some say Thundurus and Tornadus might come back. However, have you heard of Kyurem?"

"No" you say, even if you do.

"Kyurem, was thought o be the third of the Tao trio. No signifigance says it for certain, but who else is there! Some say if you capture kyurem, you shall have the power. Hoever, you need both the power of Zekrom and Reshiram. Here, a white rock. It might just seem useless, but it has Reshirams soul in it. Only a true hero can get the spirit out. I have a feeling it might be you. Now you must find the Black rock before team bolt! the black rock has Zekroms soul. You must leave now, for we must fix the libery tower. Farewell"

So where to go now?

1) Get the castelia badge

2) go to the royal unova and relax a little, battle trainers to raise your pokemon, etc. you need to relax.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 1, 2011)

2)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

You get on the boat, so what to do on the boat?

1) get on a chair and tan!

2) Sleep whilst tanning

3) Sleep whilst not tanning

4) Go to the buffet


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 1, 2011)

4)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

What do you eat?

1) Donuts

2) Shrimp

3) Pizza

4) Sushi

5) EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 1, 2011)

1)
Wait... Why is Sky Attack not very effective against Zoroark? It should have normal effect. It's just not super effective.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 1, 2011)

1) and 3)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

Oops, thanks for telling me Sv_01, i was dozing off at that time, XD

So you eat alot. What to do now?

1) Freakin anything, a boats a boat, but the mystery box could be anything! it could even be a boat!

2) Nothing and let the glitches consume you


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 1, 2011)

ONE


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

Well?

1) Go in a fucking pool, its a boat!

2) BUFFET!!!!!!


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 1, 2011)

3) debug::Glitches ("Oreos.xml");


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

you try to debug the glithes, but they defeat you. You now go into battle with it

send out?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 1, 2011)

Victini.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 1, 2011)

Victini is sent out, but the glitch flees? Huh...

what to do now?

1) get off the boat

2) anything but option 1


----------



## Superbird (Jul 2, 2011)

3) Reload save file


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

You reload the game, and you appear in a city called Aspear City, right off the coast of undella bay.

Gasp! You see a wild Snorunt! Catch?

1) Yeah

2) Nah


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 2, 2011)

1). We want to complete the Pokédex, right?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

you caught it! 


Suddenly you are transported back to castelia city.

Now what?

1) Battle the gym

2) Anything else


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

1) Meh, let's battle the gym (finally)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

So you battle the gym leader. 

"Oh sorry, i only have one Pokemon, but it's really strong, now battle!" Burgh says.

Send out?
(Kangashkan's level 286)


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm afraid Kanga will cause glitches, sooo...Entei.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

No, when M' turns to kanngaskhan, its no longer glitched


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay then, Kangaskhan.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

[dundundudndundudndundun]

Leader Burgh sent out Scolipede.
 [M] Lv 246​
Go, Kangaskhan!

 [?] Lv 286

Moves:(Any move Kangaskan can learn, it's over level 100!)


----------



## Zapi (Jul 2, 2011)

Use FLY flamethrower


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

Rawr, the foe has been defeated. EXP to all Pokemon.

Snivy= Lv 46

Gavin= 45

Ritsu=42

Jupiter= Lv 44

Three beasts= Lv 39

Celebi= Lv 52

Victini= Lv 51

Kangaskhan= Lv 287

Now what?

1) Desert ahoy!!

2) Go somewhere else.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 2, 2011)

reset::File ("Basedata.xml");


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

Reset

[dundundundundun, dundundundundun, dundundundun]

1) Continue

2) Abra's Walk

3) New Game


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 2, 2011)

New Game


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

[-----------------------]
[ Save File One Continue ]
[____________________]

[-------------------------]
[ Save File Two New Game ]
[______________________]

[---------------------------]
[ Save File Three New Game ]
[________________________]


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 2, 2011)

File three.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

"welcome to the world of Pokemon! Now, i must ask you, which game are you playing?

1) Gray

2) Shadow


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

"Now, are you a Boy or a Girl?"

1) Girl

2) Boy


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 2, 2011)

Girl


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 2, 2011)

"Ok then, what is your name?"

1) Krystal

2) Xena

3) Green

4)Platina

5) May

6) Other


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

Green. c:


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2011)

Yay, X3 (green's the girl from FRLG)

"Green, your adventure starts now. Howver, the jouney you are facing as no colour...except for the very rare Aqua. Go forth, for you must capture the rare Aqua. Be careful! The predators are watching!"

You wake up in your room, what now?

1) Get a pokemon from the lab

2) Sleep in.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

Now where to go?

1) Desert

2) Pokemon center


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

Grey: Get a pokémon from the lab.

BW: (if I'm allowed to do both) pokécenter


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2011)

You may do both.

Grey;

The professor welcomes you with a smile.

"Hello Green, so nice of you to come! I am Professor Grey! Unfortunately, most of our starters and pokemon are gone, and there is only 1 left; a little baby axew"

1) get it

2) dont


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

YES I love axew <3


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2011)

Grey;
You are about to get Axew, however, a boy comes and tries to steal it. What do you do?!?!

1) Shin kick him

2) Let him have Axew.

~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;
You heal your Pokemon, and you realize your three beasts, and kangaskhan are in the PC, since you must have at the most six Pokemon. So, now what?

1) Go through the desert

2) Find a way around it and go to Nimbasa


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

1 for both of them.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 3, 2011)

Grey;

You shin kick the bastard.

"What the fuck?!?!? Fine, i'll just get a puppy" he sys and walks off"

YOU GOT A POKEMON!

[starting theme]











^ wait, your a gun? I always thought you were an eyeball or something...douche.


~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

Do you

1) walk in pale sand

2) walk in dark sand


----------



## Zapi (Jul 3, 2011)

Grey; what next?

BW; 2) dark sand, the pokémon you catch here are cool


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

Grey;
Where to go now in your colourless world?

1) Route 19

2) Marine Lake

~~~~~~~~

BW;
You walk across the dark sand, however, no Pokemon jumps out at you.

1) Go to Nimbasa now

2) Go to Nimbasa now


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 4, 2011)

2) Marine Lake

3) Go to Nimbasa now


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

Grey;

You go to marine lake. It may be grey, but its a beautiful grey. Suddenly, a colourful Pokemon pops up....Aqua....

Aqua looks at you, then nods, then flies away...you know you will be able to see it...someday..

1) Go to Route 19

2) Stay and catch some pokemon

~~~~~~~~

BW;
You go to nimbasa. What now?

1) Musical

2) Subway to Anville

3) Pokemon Center


----------



## Zapi (Jul 4, 2011)

2) for both


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

Grey;
A wild Dratini appeared!

1) Catch

2) Ignore

~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

There aren't that many people there. A guy says that most people come out on weekends.

Go back?

1) Yes

2) No


----------



## Zapi (Jul 4, 2011)

1 for both.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

Grey;

You caught a Dratini!

1) Go back home

2) Go to Route 19

~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

You go back..now what?

1) Musical

2) Ferris Wheel


----------



## Zapi (Jul 4, 2011)

2 for both.
no musicals D8


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

You go through the route, and you arrive at Marine City. What now?

1) anything

~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

There is a man guarding the door to the ferris wheel. He says you cannot get on till you visit the musical.

1) Musical ahoy (i'll make it more fun that in the games)


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey; um...let's check out the pokécenter...?

BW; I hope it's better than the ingame ones...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

You go to the Pokemon center. What?

1) Heal

2) Buy

~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

You enter the musical, and you see Bianca. Bianca wants to go against you in the musical, and you must use Snivy.

Dress up!



Red bow, Blue bow, Purse, Lanturn, Top hat, Black cape, cane, Bellybutton, pendant, microphone, spatula, big bow.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

heal and  use Purse, blue bow, top hat, cane, microphone and COOL.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

Now what?

1) Next city

2) Buy items

~~~~~~~~

BW;

Start the musical!

Beat one

1) Kick feet

2) Jump

3) Use Prop


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

lets JUMP AND BUY


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

Buy what?

1) Whatever the fuck you want

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

Medium applause.

Beat 1 ( 3 actions per beat, 3 beats per musical)

1) Kick

2) Use prop


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

Buy the store for FREE ITEMZ

FALCON KICK


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

 You buy the store...now what?

1) NEXT CITY!

2) Save and turn off the save file.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

Large Applause

1) Prop


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

1) for gray and 2) kick for BW


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

You aprroach-ETCGTCHGTCGV...glitches...saving...turning off....BOOOOOOooooopp!

Grey has been tuned off.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

No, only the options on there, unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

TURN BACK ON


and 1) Prop


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Grey;

Glitch cleared. However, must wait a few hours to play.

~~~~~~~~~~~

BW;

Which prop?

Purse, blue bow, top hat, cane, microphone


While you are debating which prop to use, Bianca's Oshawott has finished their second action in it's first beat. "OOOOOhhh, this is fun!" Bianca says.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

CANE


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

MICROPHOOOOOOOONE

EDIT: NINJAAAAAAAA'D


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 5, 2011)

And top hat.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

Snivy~LA LA! SPIN SPIN! PUTS HAT DOWN!

Extra large applause.

Break time!

Bianca comes up and says " Well done! You might have a shot at winning! But my oshawott is BEAUTIFUL!"

Break over!

Beat 2 Action 1

1) Twirl

2) Prop

3) Kick


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 5, 2011)

Twirl around while using the prop, with your foot out in a dancifical manner.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess all three...

This count as a whole beat.

Such magnificent grace! The Audience is standing up cheering. They love it! extra extra extra extra extra large applause.

Beat 3

1) Prop

2) Twirl

3) Kick


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 5, 2011)

Twirl around your Cane with mad skillz and end it with a little kick.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

The Audiece wasnt really fond of the last move, so lets see if you win!

The narrator of the musical announces the winner. "The winner is....Bianca and Oshawott! Congrats!"

You feel sad, but you give bianca a handshake.

You go out, and a storm is breaking out. Bianca comes out telling you to get back in the musical building. but in the storm, you only see two Pokemon; a white Dragon...and...an ice coloured dragon. Suddenly, flaming hail goes through the sky, which makes it real real hot water. What to do?

1) Go in the musical

2) Stay and get burnt

3) Follow the city elder inside to get info about this


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 1, 2011)

2)

woo burn!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

You get burned! and you send out your event suicune (Wuuh?) to cool you down, and then it goes back in your pokeball. You then follow the city elder for answers.

Elder: "Ah yes, the Yin and Yang Pokemon. The ones you saw in the storm were Reshiram and Kyurem. However, Kyurem is not yin nor yang, as i will explain that later. Now, Reshiram is the White Yin Pokemon, who holds truth. The other one, Zekrom, is the Black Yang Pokemon, who holds Ideals. I have no Idea what happened to Zekrom. Wait, i do have an Idea! I over heard some misfits talking about using Zekrom's for Team Bolts benefit. They must of had something to do with it.  Now, Kyurem, was believed to be the third part of the yin and yang duo, but as a separate part. Kyurem appearing here must have something to do with Zekrom vanishing. Kyurem was thought to show itself directly to the hero. Possibly you? Maybe someone else? Who knows....now get the fuck out of my house"

You leave, and the storm is over. Bianca comes out.

Bianca:"Cheren just called me on his Xtranciever. He said he's in trouble on Route 5, C'mon! It's in the west direction, over yonder. We have to help him! HURRY!"

Well?

1) Help him!

2) Help him!


----------



## Superbird (Aug 2, 2011)

0: Be difficult.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

You tell Bianca "I dont know..."

She gets mad and says "Get out in route five now! He's our friend!" And then she pulls you by the arm.

You are surprised to see route five. There's a fire cause by the flaming hail. Some trees have fallen to the ground. Cheren was right under a burning tree! You sstart to see smoke and you start coughing. You bring out suicune to get rid of the fire. You then Send out Snivy, Ritsu, Gavin, Jupiter, Suicune, Entei, Raikou, Victini, and Celebi to all pick up the tree to get Cheren out. He is knocked out, and Bianca brings him to the People Center. (The one near the invisible Pokemart.) 

You then realize the smoke is still there. You send you Pokemon back, but you are about to collapse and faint. Right before you do, two unidentified men put a blindfold on. Then you faint.

You wake up a while later, but it seems you cant see, and you're tied up in a chair.

What do you do?

1) Try and get the blindfold off by using your tounge.

2) Try and wriggle out of the chair.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 3, 2011)

2)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

You try wriggling out. No good. you look at you bag. There's only one Pokeball. It's your Shiny Snivy (Try saying that 5 times fast), but none of your other pokemon are there. You wriggle one of your fingers and get Snivy our of the Pokeball.

Suddenly, two Escalviers come up and pick up Snivy. Snivy cant get out. You then see a Litwick in the corner. It looks as scared as you are. You then see a woman come into the room. You expect it to be Drake of team Bolt, but it's...someone else....You try to ask who he is, but you got tape on your mouth.

She says "Welcome, I am Clair, the Dragon type Gym leader of Johto. As you can see, you are stuck in this room. You meddle too much. You shouldnt have talken to the man in Nimbasa. Alas, you must go now. For Team Bolt with take the Power of Zekrom, and then the world! Now, Hydreigon, Haxorus, take care of this girl."

You are being cornered by the dragon types. Clair then says "Hmm, let the shiny snivy come with us, we could use it."

You feel....you feel...what do you feel and what do you do?

Feeling;
1)Sad
2)Heartbroken
3)Angry
4)All
5)Other

Action;
1)Try and fight
2)Stay still
3)Other


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2011)

Feeling: 5, I think. All of the above + scared.

Action: 1.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 11, 2011)

You feel five emotions at once. you look to your left on the floor. Your foot is slightly loose. Maybe....BAM! You kick the two Pokemon and they fly away. How weak! Clair is still there.

"Well done, but that was only a test." She says.

"Why are you doing this? Your supposed to be just a gym leader!" you say.

Clair walks around in a line. "A gym leader...JUST a gym leader... Well i intend to be more than that. For years, i have been in lances shadow. Well, no more! I intend to capture first Zekrom, then Kyurem, then every dragon types in every region. I could use your Snivy. Farewell!"

As she leaves, you think of a way to escape. where to escape to? (oh since your feet are loose in the rops, you cn walk, but you'll still be constricted by the chair)

1)The vent

2)The window

3)The door
1)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm just gonna add on to this to see if someone will post.

The litwick you saw earlier comes up to you. it's flame burns the rope.

"thank you. do you have a trainer" you ask

the litwick shakes its head no. it climbs up to you. it wants to join you!

you put it in a pokeball. its yours now. you send it back out.

where to escape now?

1) the vent

2) the window

3) the door


----------



## Tomboy (Sep 21, 2011)

the vent


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

Out of the chair now, you try the vent. It's too high, so you get the chair an- oh right, your Litwick burned the chair. =P

The vents no good, you cant reach it.

Ok, now what?

1)Window

2)Door


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

Window (More dramatic!)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You se a low windowthat you can climb out of. You send the litwick in the Pokeball. As you are climbing through the window, you hear a voice.

"Snii!!!"

You realize it's snivy, and the sounds coming from the door. you try opening it. Locked.
You go through the window and you see you are in a super lage building right behind the musical. How come no one's noticed that? You go around and you are at the entrance.

You look throuh the window on the door. You see Snivy in a barren room.

What now?

1) Get your freakin' Pokemon back and bust the door down- Like a boss!

2) Be a sissy prissy pussy and leave.

3) Be a sissy prissy pussy and just open the door.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

3)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

you freaking pussy. >=O

You go through the door like a pussy, and you get you snivy.

Alarms ring, and clair and her minions come through the doors.

Now wha?

1) Stay and fight like a boss!

2) Be a pussy and run away


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

1) (To make up for being a pussy before)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You stay and fight like a boss! You end up losing like a boss.

"Hmph! You are weak! For now, Team Bolt shall captue Zekrom...andwe will take over the world of POKEMON!!!!!!" Clair says "Keep your Snivy, Riolu, Panpour, Purloin, and Celebi. We already have a shiny Celebi. We shall keep your shiny beasts and shiny victini though. You may leave now!"

They give you the pokeballs of the named pokemon and you are pushed outside- LIKE A BOSS!

You look at snivy. Snivy is worried. You send it in your Pokeball.

What now?

1) Go to where this all began- Nuvema Town

2) Action #1

3) Action #1


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

1)

EDIt: Woot! 700 posts!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You venture back to Nuvema Town, where another storm takes place. You see two Pokemon in the thunderclouds; a white flame pokemon, and a black bolt which must be Zekrom.

You tell Snivy to use vine whip and grab a cloud. It does so, i dont know how though, and Snivy brings you up to the clouds. You look in your hand. A master ball that was given to you when you got the 3 dogs. (which came not in the story, XP) What to do!

1) Through the Master ball at Zekrom

2) Wimp out

3) Look off screen at a Burger King.


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

1) Throw the Master ball at Zekrom


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You throw it at Zekrom. Thunder rumbles from the sky as te Pokemon is encased in the ball. Reshiram comes up to you and stares at you. It then takes off.

A druddigon comes and takes the pokeball. Clair is ontop of it." HMPH! thanks for leading me directly to Zekrom" she says as she goes off.

The clouds dissappear and you and snivy fall to the ground. Reshiram reappears and carries the two of you.

In your mind, you think you caught reshiram. (XP)

Where to?

1) Follow Clair

2) Your choice


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

2)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

what choice will it be then?


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

Follow Clair


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

(XP)

You follow clair but get lost near a library.

Reshiram goes in the empty library and comes out with a book. You read it.

""""{IF you want to read the story on why it happened, visit your local library

Nintendo 1998-2011
Game Freak 1998-2011}

"A mystical being once stood tall over Unova. The pokemon was thought to hold Ideals and Truth. One day, Ideal and Truth just couldn't live together in harmony. The essense of the Pokemon split in two. One was know to be the White Flame, Reshiram, who holds Truth. The other was the Black Bolt, Zekrom, who holds Ideals.

People then wanted to control the two, and the two Pokemon had to destroy Unova, etting it replenish again.

It was said that the two Pokemon turned into stones that represent themselves.

When the two are both captured, it is said that One would be on the side of good, and the other evil. They would have to battle to determine the fate of Unova. It is unknown where the Pokemon are now.

And so ends this very short story"

{All rights reserved}"""""""


You close the book. you hae to capture Reshiram.


1) Capture it Like a Boss!!

2) Be a pussy and let the world end.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

3) Capture Kyurem instead


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You tell reshiram "W-what about kyurem"

It use a large fire blast right next to you and it's face is pissed.

Kyurem-out!

1) Capture Reshiram

2) wimp out


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

CAPTURE RESHIRAM and then search for Kyurem.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 24, 2011)

You capture it. whoo....

you look for kyurem now. no luck. maybe you'll see him later.

Now?

1) Defeat Clair (first find her)

2) Anything else


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

2) TO THE GIANT CHASM


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

You go to the giant chasm. it's sealed by a strong boulder, and none of your pokemon know strength.

You fly on reshiram all the way to The Pokemon league, where a large building surrounds the pokeon league.

as you land you hear three people, one from team plasma, one from team bolt, and one from team flame. You hear the conversation like this;

"You cant kick team plasma outta hear! we have a plan thats gonna take place in the time someone gets 4 badges!" Plasma says.

"Well, get the fudge out!" Bolt says

"You two shouldnt even do this!!" Flame says


and more noises go on. You sneak inside and you see clair with your 3 dogs and victini. what to do now?

1) Fight clair for them like a boss

2) Sneakily get your pokemon, like an adequate boss.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

2) LIEK UH BAWSS


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

You try to sneak in, but Clair sees you.

"Ahh, ready for a battle? for the life of your Pokemon?"Clair says.

"I'll win and get my Pokemon back!!" You yell, "Reshiram, GO!!"

"Hmph, like you caught...." She said, but then stoped at the sight of Reshiram.


Zekrom then comes out and gets ready for battle.

Wow, the first time you battle in so long! 


Johto Leader Clair would like to battle. She sends out Zekrom.

​

Go, Reshiram!



Moves;
1)Fusion Flare
2)Fire Blast
3)Draco Meteor
4)V-Create (=P)


----------



## Ever (Sep 26, 2011)

Draco Meteor!


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 28, 2011)

Fusion Flare!


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 28, 2011)

You use both moves in a fiery meteor explosion!

Enemy Zekrom loses 40 HP.
------​

Enemy Zekrom uses Fusion Bolt w/ Fly.


Reshiram loses 30 HP.
-------

Moves;

1) Fusion Flare

2) Draco Meteor

3) Fly

4) Fire Blast


----------



## hyphen (Sep 28, 2011)

Fly.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

You use Fly

Enemy Zekrom loses 30 HP.
---​

Enemy Zekrom uses Fusion Bolt w/ Fly.


Reshiram loses 30 HP.
----

Moves;

1) Fusion Flare

2) Draco Meteor

3) Fly

4) Fire Blast


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

Fusion Flare and Fly


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

You use fusion flare and fly, but ohnoes! They both miss! (blame RNG)

---​

Enemy Zekrom SPAMS ALL THE MOVES!!!


Reshiram loses ALL HP.


You lose, and one of your pokemon wil die. Which?

1) Suicune

2) Raikou

3) Entei

4) Victini

5) Bidoof (XP)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

That random wild Magicarp right there!


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

Duh! Bidoof!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

Bidoof runs away, but you got the magikarp and you give that to her.

"what........is......THIS?!" she yells. She grabs your Snivy and runs off with it.

ONOES! WATDO?

1) go after her

2) go to Burger King first, then get her

3) eat at all the restrants for the entire day


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 14, 2011)

1)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2011)

You go after her on Reshiram, but he's too tired.

You then have an idea and kick the thrown away magikarp. It evolves, and you ride on it through EVERYTHING!

suddenly, you feel a slight nibble on your feet. then a sharp pain.

somethings biting you. What's biting you?

1) your choice


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

1) Lotad


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

A Lotad is biting your foot. Poor thing just wants food. you give it alot of food.

It then reveals to be a giant gumball Mewtwo in disguise. It decides to help you. You capture the gyarados and ride on mewtwo to get back what you had once lost.

You get there and you see clair. She is eatting a donut. shaped like a sushi roll.

Wat do?

1) Fight her like a boss

2) Run out of sight and devise a devious plan like a criminal boss

3) Run away like a pussy

4) Your Choice


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

4)
There is a sniper rifle and a shotgun right next to you.
You suddenly remember you are a crack shot.


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

2)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2011)

You run off a little to devise a plan.

You suddenly remember that you have a shotgun and are a crackshot at it!

you then plan to use your gyarados to distract her and then use the shotgun.you send out Gyarados. It distracts her and you use the shot gun. Clair falls down, limp. You look at her body. Wait.....thats not clair!

As if she read your thoughts, she came up to you and said this. "A decoy, if you will."

You turn to shoot her, but she has a gun of her own. a Druddigon comes up, ready to shield clair from bullets.

"You have two choices. Fight me and die, or forfeit and live."

What to do?!?

1) Fight

2) Forfeit

3) Your Choice


----------



## Ever (Oct 15, 2011)

3) Do wicked acrobatics and martial arts to get behind her, disarm her, climb a tree, jump to a rooftop, and escape!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 15, 2011)

3)
Acrobatic fucking pirouette over the Druddigon


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> 3)
> Acrobatic fucking pirouette over the Druddigon


I second this.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2011)

Since LS's had two votes, i'm doing his, Sorry Ever.

You do a suggestion made by some mysterious force. You acrobatic pirrouette over the Druddigon. It then faints, i dont know how. While you are doing this, Clair then tkaes advantage of this and shots your chest. You fall limp to the ground. Mewtwo gets your Pokeballs and send them all out. Snivy, Ritsu, Gavin, Jupiter, Celebi, and Gyarados all come out to mourn you. Suddenly, the Victini and three dogs taken from you break out and joins the other pokemon. Reshiram comes from his Pokeball, glaring at Clair, giving her a mean look. Clair is petrified and cannot move. Suddenly, Celebi comes infront of the other Pokemon. It motions for Snivy, Victini, and the three dogs to come over.

<You five are shinies. Concentrate your shiny-ness onto me and Artemis (i think thats your character's name)> Celebi thought-sppeaks to the five shinies.

The five shinies do just that,while celebi uses HEALING WISH! You are revived, but celebi is close to dying. You put it in it's pokeball. You look at clair. What do you do now?

1) Use your Pokemon to kill her

2) Run like a pussy

3) Your choice


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

1) SNivy tickles Clair to death


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

3) Spare her life  in return for COOKIES! No, just kidding.

*1)*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

Come on! 1 has had 2 votes.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

Be patient. I havve more priorities than this!

Snivy walks over to clair and tickles her. She lauhs so hard, she suffocates and dies.


"Looks like you're"- you pause and put on some sunglasses-"Out of breath"


YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


You put your Pokemon in yor Pokeballs. Now what?

1) Return home

2) Choice 1

3) Choice 2


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

Derp, go home. Nothin more to do here, yah?
1)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

4) GO CATCH YERSELF A KYUREM


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

1) Go home and go to sleep.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

KYUREM IS STILL BEHIND THE HUGE BOULDER! You then go home.


You then see Bianca and Cheren run next to you.

"Hey (Artemis? I'm gonna call her Artimis now) Artemis! We just finished the Pokemon league and now we're going to Kanto!" Bianca yells

"Kanto?" you ask.

"Yeah. We should all take a plane there!" Cheren says.

So, what do you do?

1) Get ready and fly the plane

2) Fly the plane immedietly

3) Choice 1 or 2


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

2). So you can catch you some Eevees! :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

4)
GO BREAK THAT BOULDER INTO TINY PIECES THEN CATCH KYUREM


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

2)


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

1) Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanna get on the plannneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 7, 2011)

(hey, reviving this)

Choice two has the most votes, so this is how it goes!

You get on the plane, not caring that you didn't coplete the pokemon league. Screw that, the point of it was to catch them all, not waste your time at gyms like a pussy.

Bianca and Cheren sit together on the plane. Will you sit with them or sit somewhere else?

1) Sit with them

2) Fuck that bitch, I'm gettin' my own seat

3) Sit by strangers


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 7, 2011)

3)
Let them have their moment. :3


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

2).
So much 2).


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 9, 2011)

Rrrrandomized!

...Number two a gogogo...

You sit in your own seat. A window seat. Suddenly, a lady comes by with a tray of food. You see some hot pockets on it, and some Sprite and Diet Coke.

"Would you like a sprite or a diet coke?" the lady askes.

"Sprite please," you reply.

"Would you like a hot pocket?" she says after giving you your drink.

"Yes please" you say, and the lady gives you one.

"Free refills are for the soda and there's a buffet of hot pockets in the next compartment over. All free!" the lady says happily as she leaves.

Wow, free food. Awesome. You decide to do omething. what to do?

1) Play your 3DS and play mario kart 7

2) Get moar foooood.

3) Do ALL the things!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 9, 2011)

2)
So much 2.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

3)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

3). Hyperbole and a half for teh win.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2011)

3) Aaaaaaaall of them!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 21, 2011)

Do ALL the things it is. You get moar food and play your 3DS. After a while, the plane finally lands in Pallet Town, Kanto. You, Cheren, and Bianca exit and walk around. You find a laboratory and decide to go in.

An old man greets you. "Hiiiii, I'm Professor Oak. You must be the new trainers from Unova. Pick a Pokemon, I'm too tired for more of an intro." 

Ooookay, now you get a Pokemon. Which Pokemon do you pick?

1) Charmander

2) Squirtle

3) Bulbasaur

4) Pikachu

5) Pikablu

6) Bruno

7) Denryu

8) Eevee


----------



## Monoking (Dec 21, 2011)

Raichu!

Pikachu! And name it 'Richie'.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 23, 2011)

Bruno. Let's train a trainer! :D


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll randomize it....

A Pikachu named Richie.


Professor Oak stares at you with a weird expression, like he's amazed that you picked that. "You know...there was a trainer named Ash Ketchum who got a Pikachu from me...but he went missing in the region known as Unova. Can you and your two friends go find him?"

You look at him with a deathly expression. "I was just at Unova...*sigh*, where in Unova did he go missing?"

"In the Moor of Iccirus. There is a legend about it. See, there once was a fire there, and three Pokemon went to get the Pokemon that were perishing. They all lived, but one went missing. It's name was Keldeo. The three Pokemon mourned Keldeo and sent a wave of power towards all Keldeo on Earth, but there were only two on the Pokemon World. One of them died. Some say the last remaining one lives at the Moor of Iccirus. So maybe the Keldeo is protecting Ash there, but we are no certain. We need you to go and check and see if he's OK", Professor Oak informed.

You leave and you see Cheren and Bianca.

Cheren says "Artemis, I just got an Eevee, and Bianca got a Pikablu."

"Umm, Pikablu's are Marills..." You say.

"Ohh..."Bianca sighs.


How do you get to Unova?

1) Fly using Pokemon

2) Plane

3) Your choice


Also, here's all the Pokemon you have, with levels reset to level 50, what witht he transfering to a new Region.


Pokemon Party;






 [M] **Shiny**
 [F] Gavin
 [M] Ritsu
 [F] Jupiter
 [F] Richie
 [F]


Pokemon PC Box;

 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X]
 [X]
 [M]
 [F]
 [F]
 [X]
 [F] 
 [M]

(Dratini and Axew are from Pokemon Grey. They have been transported to your Pokemon Black)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

De plane! De plane!

Also, here is Snivy's shiny sprite so you can edit it in.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks! =) I'll add that. 

(large post. vvv)



You get on the plane. As the plane is taking off, you realize no one else is on, but it is too late to get off. Suddenly, all of the lights turn off except for the one infront of you.

You start to hear a voice;

_ Welcome to the abyss.
For you will not be missed.
You will stay here for the rest of your days.
Until you awaken from your tired daze._

As you start to register the words in your mind, a green smoke comes near you. After smelling it, you start feeling dizzy, and you faint.


You awaken to see your Pokemon are still there, thank Arceus, but they are tied and gagged right infront of you. And so are you. 

"Welcome" the voice says. The voice comes out of the shadows, and becomes a body. They body is familiar...the body is the woman who started your journey, the person who gave you your Snivy.

It was Professor Juniper...

She walks up to you, staring you in the face with her cold unfeeling eyes, unlike what her eyes used to show.

"I told you you might be a hero when I gave you your Pokemon. Do you know what the fate of heroes are?"

you shake your head no.

"Well, heroes often die. I was deciding which of you three would it be. Cheren is too naive to know more than battling. Bianca is too much of a cunt to know anything else. But you...you were perfect...a hero, would be you...your fate was to die." she says.

"Why? Why does a hero have to die?" You ask.

"Well, in ancient times, Lord Arceus craved sacrafices, the best would be hero sacrafices. And that still happens as of today. You will be killed for Lord Arceus." she tells you coldly, with no emotion.

You start to panic, but after looking behind juniper, the fear left your face. "You know Juniper, I always thought you were nice. But you aren't. You're just a psychotic asshole who kills people for fun. I may die today, but you will be caught." you say liek uh baws.

"And why is that?" Juniper says smugly.

You make a smirk with you lips. "Because you're already dead."

A large bullet emerges from Junipers chest. With the surprise and non-acknowledgement of the attack frozen on her face, she falls to the soft plane carpet.

Behind the corpse of the Professor, clutching a shotgun, is Bianca. Bianca puts the shotgun down and runs over to you, and unties you and your Pokemon. You stand up and makes eye contact with Bianca.

"Bianca...how did you know about her?" you ask.

"I didn't until I heard her say I was a cunt and that she was going to kill you. Didn't you know me and Cheren came along with you?"

"No. where's you get the shotgun?"

"In the co-pilot's chair. See, the pilot didn't know Juniper was even on, so I snuck the shotgun from the Co-pilot's chair and shot Juniper."

"Didn't he hear the gun shot?" you ask.

"Probably, but he won't be coming; he's got to fly the plane."

"Well, we have to get out of here before he comes."

"I got a Wargle and a Mandibuzz." Bianca says. "You ride the Mandibuzz"

"Ok" you say. 


Bianca brings the two pokemon out and you both ride out the window (You put your Pokemon back in their Pokeballs before you do). The wind hits your face like concrete and both of you bullet downward in the sky. Afterwards, the two of you enter the Moor of Iccerus.

"Where's Cheren? You said he came with you." you ask.

"Did I say that? No, I meant he flew on his Unfezant to get here. He'll be here soon."

"Ok. Prof. Oak told me to find Ash Ketchum here."

"Where should we go from here then? This Moor is huge"


1) Left

2) Right

3) Other direction


Pokemon Party;






 [M] **Shiny**
 [F] Gavin
 [M] Ritsu
 [F] Jupiter
 [F] Richie
 [F]


Pokemon PC Box;

 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X]
 [X]
 [M]
 [F]
 [F]
 [X]
 [F] 
 [M]


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

3) Other direction!

And I'll find you the shiny sprites for those other Pokemon, okay?







http://media.pldh.net/pokemon/gen4/overworld/shiny_front2/244.png






EDIT: Blah, they're not showing up!
Oh well...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 24, 2011)

No need. See, when the pokemon is in party sprite (Small one) It doesn't have the shiny form. At normal form, I just have to change the 495 in the shiny snivy into the pokedex number for the Pokemon I want. (So 245 for one of the beasts) Thanks though.


You go to another direction and see a blue shrine (Bianca puts her Pokemon in their Pokeballs at that time.). It's a tribute to Keldeo. 

Cheren appears behind you, returning his Unfezant back in it's Pokeball. "Hey, Artemis and Bianca?"

"Juniper's dead..." Bianca blurted out.

"Yeah...she tried to sacrafice me to Arceus..." you say

"Why?" Cheren asks.

"Well...she says that in ancient times, people sacrafice heroes to Arceus, and she said it still happens today. But didn't Ash Ketchum put Arceus at peace? So that couldn't happen today. And Bianca grabbed a shotgun and killed her." You say as you rummage through you bag to show Cheren some of your Pokemon. But you feel something in the shape of a Pokeball, but not the same size.

You suddenly remember you white stone, which was the small spherical object. The white stone didn;t turn into Reshiram; it summoned it. You still have it. But it's...different...it's the color of Aqua...You see an indent in the shrine. You put the now Aqua stone in the indent. 

The shrine starts to glow. You, Cheren, and Bianca gasp as a figure emerges from it. It gains color, and Bianca almosts faint at the sight. It's...Keldeo!

Cheren walks up to it. "Hey little guy. Do you know where Ash Ketchum is?"

You whisper to Bianca, not letting anyone else hear. "Wait, how does he know Ash is missing."

"Oak told us before you got your Pokemon. We got our recent Pokemon at different times." she whispered back.

The Keldeo nodded at Cheren's question. It led the three of you in a staircase under the shrine. Bianca and Cheren follow, and so do you. At the end of the staircase is a cavern with water that glistens like silver. The water is a circular layer that covers most of the room. You are walking on a circular layer of land that circles around the water. In the middle of the lake, a small, circular patch of land is there, with a human body lying there.

The human body is Ash.

"How are we supposed to get to the middle?" you ask to no one in paticular.

Keldeo raises a platform up from the water that connects where the four are standing and the patch of land holding Ash.

Do you walk through it?

1) Eeyup

2) Eenope


Pokemon Party;






 [M] **Shiny**
 [F] Gavin
 [M] Ritsu
 [F] Jupiter
 [F] Richie
 [F]


Pokemon PC Box;

 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X]
 [X]
 [M]
 [F]
 [F]
 [X]
 [F] 
 [M]


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

Eeyup!!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2011)

All of you walk through the platform to the middle. You see Ash's body, lying there and breathing slowly. Veeeeery slowly.

<Only the work of a true hero can bring him back to life> Keldeo says using telepathy.

"Juniper said...I was the hero..." You reply.

<Yes. For you have killed Clair and destroyed her dastardly plan. You have captured the mighty Reshiram. You have gotten the love and trust of your Pokemon and your friends> Keldeo says.

You glance at your friends, Bianca and Cheren. They smile at you, and you smile back. 

<Yes. Artemis, you were destined to be the hero in this world. Now, you must save the one who was a hero years ago.> Keldeo continues. 

You walk up to the body of Ash. What do you do?



1) Shove him awake

2) Push him in the water

3) Poke him with a stick

4) Tickle him

5) Attack him

6) Other


Pokemon Party;






 [M] **Shiny**
 [F] Gavin
 [M] Ritsu
 [F] Jupiter
 [F] Richie
 [F]


Pokemon PC Box;

 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X]
 [X]
 [M]
 [F]
 [F]
 [X]
 [F] 
 [M]


----------



## Dar (Dec 25, 2011)

Poke him with a stick.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 25, 2011)

6) Other.

None of them are very good ideas...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 26, 2011)

RNG....Poke with da stick.


You walk up to him and you poke him with a stick. He only stirs. What now?

1) Shove him awake

2) Push him in the water

3) Tickle him

4) Attack him


Pokemon Party;






 [M] **Shiny**
 [F] Gavin
 [M] Ritsu
 [F] Jupiter
 [F] Richie
 [F]


Pokemon PC Box;

 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X] **Shiny**
 [X]
 [X]
 [M]
 [F]
 [F]
 [X]
 [F] 
 [M]


----------



## Monoking (Dec 26, 2011)

Shove him!!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 25, 2012)

Reviving this!

You shove him, but you momentarily forget that you are surrounded by water, which means you shoved Ash into the water. Your Snivy comes out of it's Pokeball and grabs Ash out of the water using Vine whip.

Ash, after being pulled back up, starts coughing, then slowly starts to wake up.

While he is regaining consciousness, you turn to Keldeo. "Why in Mew's name was he asleep so long? And why didn't you just push him in the water to wake him up?"

Keldeo stares at you, like it's trying to figure you out. <You see, only a hero can awaken another hero from an endless slumber. Of course, you are a hero, so you, well woke him up.>

"Why was he even asleep in the first place?" You insist.

<Ash was a naive trainer at the time, and he might still be. But when he heard the legend of me, Keldeo, he wanted to come here to see for himself. I don't know exactly what happened, but I do know that an unknown Pokemon- The Pokegod of slumber- came and made him sleep for an endless time, unless a hero came along.>

"Oh" you just say.

Meanwhile, Ash has fully awakened. He seems too weak to move. What to do?

1) Leave the place (Bringing Keldeo along) and take Ash to a Pokemon Center.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 25, 2012)

..?
There's one option. So...I go with that.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

1. See above post.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

I think that I should pick 1.


----------

